# 1950s AMF Roadmaster Luxury Liner Help



## Connor

Hey Guys, a friend of mine had his 1950s AMF Roarmaster Luxury Liner restored locally. It seems like guy didn't really know what he was doing... The question that I'm wondering is, is it worth finishing properly? He has the original rack and seat, but it needs the tank, light, pedals, head badge, grips and the rims should be chromed...
-Connor


----------



## Oilit

Do you know what year this is? (Might be under the bottom bracket.) If you have the missing parts, it might be worth re-doing, otherwise, I'd just put a longer stem on that light and ride it, and put my money toward a better example to fix up.


----------



## Connor

Not sure what year it is - there's no serial number... Does anyone know of any tanks for sale?
-Connor


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I'd say no, it's a later '50s model, chain ring is cwc western flyer, rack looks '60s. Probably spend more finding the correct parts than it's worth.


----------



## ratina

That frame came out mid 1954. It's probably 56-57. The front fender is on backwards. Not worth restoring, lots of wrong and missing parts. It looks like a nice rider though.


----------



## Connor

Okay, thank you all for you help! I think I'm just going to try to get a tank for it... Anyone know where I can find one?
-Connor


----------



## partsguy

Very few bikes are profitable to restore. Do it if you really want it that bad. In my eyes, it's a no.


----------



## Oilit

Even if you just want the tank for looks, it's probably going to be tough to find one with the same finish as the rest of the bike. Good luck!


----------



## Drwizzletooth

Oilit said:


> Even if you just want the tank for looks, it's probably going to be tough to find one with the same finish as the rest of the bike. Good luck!



I think you should just put a repop tank on and call it a day. Here's mine, same frame


----------



## Kstone

@Connor 

Throwing this out there.... If you ever want to part with the fenders, I've got a good example of a '58 Roady who only needs those fenders to be complete...


But if you are gunna keep those fenders.... Turn the front one around... It's on backwards


----------



## Connor

Kstone said:


> @Connor
> 
> Throwing this out there.... If you ever want to part with the fenders, I've got a good example of a '58 Roady who only needs those fenders to be complete...
> 
> 
> But if you are gunna keep those fenders.... Turn the front one around... It's on backwards




Sorry, but I don't think that the owner wants to get rid of the fenders. But I'll let him know that the front one is on backwards...


----------



## Oilit

You say you couldn't find a serial number? If it was made in Cleveland it should be stamped under the bottom bracket. If that frame was built after they moved to Little Rock then it might be on on the left drop out, just above the left rear axle nut. They changed the location of the serial number sometime after they moved, but I don't know exactly when. I think they built this frame both places, but again, I'm not sure. If we see enough frames, maybe we'll eventually figure it out.


----------



## jmastuff

nice bike. i would buy it!  I would ride it


----------



## Mitt25

I know this thread is a year old but....  Here's mine it was an estate sale find several years back.   I just got lucky and picked up the battery tray for the rear light that was missing on ebay.    The numbers on this one are as @Oilit stated on the left drop out, just above the left rear axle nut.     The example Connor showed had a lot of nice parts in great condition.  Cheers


----------



## Oilit

Mitt25 said:


> I know this thread is a year old but....  Here's mine it was an estate sale find several years back.   I just got lucky and picked up the battery tray for the rear light that was missing on ebay.    The numbers on this one are as @Oilit stated on the left drop out, just above the left rear axle nut.     The example Connor showed had a lot of nice parts in great condition.  CheersView attachment 749209 View attachment 749210



@Mitt25 , you can post pictures like these any time you want! Nice find, looks all original and in great shape, too!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Connor said:


> Okay, thank you all for you help! I think I'm just going to try to get a tank for it... Anyone know where I can find one?
> -Connor



Try on the parts wanted section of the CABE.. Some things bound to surface sooner or later.. Good luck. RideOn... Razin....


----------



## Superman1984

razinhellcustomz said:


> Try on the parts wanted section of the CABE.. Some things bound to surface sooner or later.. Good luck. RideOn... Razin....



You bumpin' a thread from 2018 for any particular reason 🤨 ? LOL


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Superman1984 said:


> You bumpin' a thread from 2018 for any particular reason 🤨 ? LOL



It ain't me, I ain't bumpin nothing.


----------



## Superman1984

razinhellcustomz said:


> It ain't me, I ain't bumpin nothing.



Either be careful with the bottle, get your eyes checked or uhm take the "old timers" test buddy 😜


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Superman1984 said:


> Either be careful with the bottle, get your eyes checked or uhm take the "old timers" test buddy 😜



Yeah tell Louise and Jimmy i'll get right on that Superman!!!!


----------



## Superman1984

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah tell Louise and Jimmy i'll get right on that Superman!!!!



Jus' for you Razin


----------



## Superman1984




----------

